# Tungsten Super Shot



## hawglips (Sep 5, 2007)

I had ordered a 10 pack of #7s to he sent to my brother for a birthday present.  Unfortunately, they got shipped to me by mistake.  When I notified the company about the mistake, and suggested they refund the shipping charges to my credit card, so I can ship them to my brother myself, they replied by saying they will ship my brother a pack of 10 #7s, free of charge, since they messed up on my order and they strive for customer satisfaction!

I thought that was pretty good of them.  And now it looks like I've got me some TSS #7s to pattern out of my gun...  

Speaking of patterning, here's a report on the way the loads pattern and penetrate.  Sounds pretty durn impressive.  

Nitros may have some competition...

http://allaboutshooting.com/article_info.php?articles_id=168&osCsid=tkdi3m79r1evn4p0dp0v8f2i71


----------



## hawglips (Sep 5, 2007)

They still have the turkey choke pattern and info there -- a 60 yard shot in a 30" circle:

http://www.tungstensupershot.com/pa...&l=7&rt=Patterns&sc=1&bri=19#anch_resourcetop

The guy at "allaboutshooting" did the testing specifically for turkeys, and it sounds pretty impressive.  

I bought the shells for my brother -- because he shoots a 2 3/4" shotgun.   The only concern in my mind for a 2 3/4" shotgun is that you don't use a choke tighter than .670.  The site says this, "Turkey hunters can use their existing chokes. We discourage the use of chokes with exit diameters of less than .670 due to blown patterns and potential choke tube scratching."

Clark Bush says with the 1.25 oz. load of #7s in the 2 3/4" shells, he got 204-205 pellets in an 18" by 18" piece of paper.  Clark Bush says that the patterns he got  "were also pretty evenly distributed and actually looked like those on the TSS web site."

Getting that many pellets with with energy density out to 60 yards equal to #2 lead shot, sounds like its worth a try even in a 3" or even 3 1/2"gun.  In a 2 3/4" gun, seems to me like a no-brainer.  

I'm going to try them out in my Mossberg 500 before next turkey season.


----------



## hawglips (Sep 5, 2007)

They were developed with waterfowlers in mind.   The turkey pic was up there only temporarily to attract turkey hunters around turkey season.

Read the report at allaboutshooting.com.  That should satisfy your concerns. 

I'm planning to try them through a .670 Carlson choke, and maybe through a .660 Jellyhead.


----------



## hawglips (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm going to try the Tungsten Super Shot on a Carlson .670 choke, and maybe a Mossberg .670, and if perhaps a Jellyhead .660. Since the factory recommends against using a choke less than .670, I may forego testing with the .660 Jellyhead. 

I'll be shooting them out of a long barrel (28" Mossberg 500) against some 3" shells. 

I'm planning to test them against some Nitros 4x5x7, Winchester Xtended HD #6s, Winchester Super X #4 Magnums, Winchester Super X Turkey copper plated #5s , and Federal copper plated #6s.

I may be a bit optimistic since I really hate shooting these mule-kicking loads at anything other than turkeys. I'll need to come up with some good cheek and shoulder protection. 

Any suggestions will be appreciated...


----------



## urbaneruralite (Sep 10, 2007)

$3.50 for something you could do with a 14 cent .22 cartridge? Something has gone wrong with this shotgun requirement for turkeys.


----------



## hawglips (Sep 10, 2007)

I patterned a .22 last year.  I only got one hole in the target at 40 yards.


----------



## hawglips (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I'll skip the Nitros tests.   Can't seem to get anyone there to pick up the phone or answer emails.  Is this a typical scenario for them?


----------



## hawglips (Sep 11, 2007)

hawglips said:


> Nitros may have some competition...
> 
> http://allaboutshooting.com/article_info.php?articles_id=168&osCsid=tkdi3m79r1evn4p0dp0v8f2i71



I asked the guy how who wrote this article how he felt the TSS shells stacked up against Nitros.  

Here is his response:

_Hey Hal, 

The TSS shells were quite impressive in patterning and penetration. They weren't picky on chokes as long as the e.d. was .675. and they had exceptionally low recoil. They are about $3.50 per shell. 

My recommendations are always based on performance vs. cost. If I had to choose between those 2 shells as a turkey hunting load, I'd have to choose the TSS on that basis. 

Thanks, 
Clark _


----------



## hawglips (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's an interesting penetration test done with Ballistic Technology's 'Turkey Test Tube.'

The test tube is supposed to replicate the density of a turkey head.  70% pass through is considered lethal.

Here is the result of the TSS #8s at 60 yards.

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7ce23b3127ccebd46f0985abc00000026100JYsnLNy3Yk


----------



## hawglips (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 23, 2009)

hawglips said:


> Here's an interesting penetration test done with Ballistic Technology's 'Turkey Test Tube.'
> 
> The test tube is supposed to replicate the density of a turkey head.  70% pass through is considered lethal.
> 
> ...




Hawg, anyway to blow up the picture on this link?


----------



## hawglips (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Turkey Comander (Oct 23, 2009)

That's awe'sum


----------



## hawglips (Oct 23, 2009)

TSS also did penetration tests on live mallards at 53 yards, comparing hevishot #5s to TSS #7s.


----------



## hawglips (Oct 23, 2009)

And my own sheet metal penetration tests (all at 40 yds).

#4 plated lead at "high velocity"





#7 hevishot at ~ 1200fps





#6 hevi-13 at 1090fps





#9 TSS at ~ 1100fps


----------



## hawglips (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's the load I used this year for hunting, at longer yardage:

And at 50 yds
9x8 TSS, 50 yds





And at *60 yds*:
#9x8 TSS at 60 yds





So, with T98s, you get better penetration and better patterns at 60 yds, than copper plated #4 lead is getting at 40 yds.


----------



## hawglips (Oct 23, 2009)

In other words, a greater % of pellets that hit the turkey will remain in the turkey for you to chew on, if you are using #4 lead at 40 yds, instead of #9 TSS at the same range up to 20 yds further.


----------



## striper commander (Oct 23, 2009)

I wonder where I can get some tss shot this year. If I can't get any I will be using the federal heavyweight. I got 351 pellets in a ten inch circle at 40 yards with 9&8 TSS 2oz loads last year. This year I want a load of 8's in a 3.5 inch shell.


----------



## hawglips (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's a couple other penetration tests disproving lead lovers on a different forum.

http://www.nwtf.org/message_board/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=128766&page=1

http://www.nwtf.org/message_board/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=128698#Post128698


----------



## Turkey Comander (Oct 23, 2009)

You really think people believe what they read on these forums.....

That stuff looks like a good duck load.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 23, 2009)

Turkey Comander said:


> You really think people believe what they read on these forums.....



obviously you do, or you wouldn't have said this-

"Fact is I don't care what you shoot....but I care that some inexperienced hunter could read this bull and then believe he can go out and have instant kills with magic TSS pixie dust (7,8 or 9 size shot) at 80 or 90 yards. "


people don't believe what they read on these forums, right?


----------



## hawglips (Oct 24, 2009)

One of the things about the things about using 9s and 8s in TSS, is that the turkeys heads seem to swell up more often.  I figure it's cause the size holes they punch through their heads keeps most of the blood inside.  If you want to see a lot of blood, the 7s are messy that way....


----------



## gobblingghost (Oct 24, 2009)

Where can you buy some of these shells?????


----------



## Magnumdood (Oct 25, 2009)

*TSS availability*



gobblingghost said:


> Where can you buy some of these shells?????


Right now TSS is for handloaders only; no one produces commercial shells any longer.
But, the folks that use it are more than happy to share loading tips and even recipes that took a lot of time and money to develop.


----------



## gobblingghost (Oct 29, 2009)

Since, this is a reloaders only what items to have to have to start reloading. I currently have a Mec 600 Jr that needs cleaned up.


----------



## Magnumdood (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a good start


----------



## Turkey Comander (Oct 31, 2009)

eYe bet ol'dood could post a pic of his set up


----------



## Magnumdood (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah...I could...


----------



## Turkey Comander (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't see it dOOd'eEeE......looks like yer shooting blanks again.


----------



## Magnumdood (Nov 1, 2009)

*Nope*

I can see it just fine FlAnKeEeEeee.  Must be something wrong with your dial-up.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Nov 1, 2009)

I see it now dOOdeEeEeee....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2009)

Would everybody please act right? Or take it to a PM...


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Nov 1, 2009)

wOOks wike U dunn spellt uh wott uv dat der Tee Ess Ess shott awll ohvur yerr binnch der dOOdiEE.... n summ buphurr 2 alzo.   

mite bee 'bowt sixx dollharz oar sew....


----------

